# genetics?



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

this actually has nothing to do with breeding, but it does have to do with genes so i thought this would be the best place to ask.

is there any connection to the gene that makes bettas blue and the one that gives them crowntails? i was just wondering because, at least in my experience, the majority of CTs seem to be blue... or black... but almost never red


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No. Tail types are different genetics. CTs come in every color that HM or HMPK forms do.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

MrVampire is right.









Here's a ct male that i have.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

vt,pk,ct n dt 
is very easy to manipulate the color 
just find the color you want n cross it with the tail type 
then inbreed


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

is there a color thats dominant over the rest? like how the gene for brown eyes in humans is dominant over every other eye color?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Marble is one.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Red is a very dominant color


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Marble is one.


Have to agree with mrvampire on this one.
Not all the babies will come out marble but a few will
It's the only one that will cross to any color n still pop out the trait
Will multicolor is the same to but it's really hard to sell at a decent price


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd have to say red is most dominant IMO.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Red and marble. Marble can be introduced from non-marble parents carrying the gene. Once you add marble... you're not getting rid of it.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Red and marble. Marble can be introduced from non-marble parents carrying the gene. Once you add marble... you're not getting rid of it.


Good thing I love marble 

And this is why I am avoiding red bettas. I'm not fond of the reds unless it's pretty extreme, either extreme marbling or blotching, no solids, but I don't want them in my stock because red would be such a pain to get rid of.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Red and marble. Marble can be introduced from non-marble parents carrying the gene. Once you add marble... you're not getting rid of it.


 but if a fish isnt marble and it carries the gene, that would make it a recessive one...


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I believe he means once the gene is in the fish, you can't get rid of it. It might be recessive, but you can't breed it back out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Geno and Pheno are different. Geno marbles aren't always Pheno marbles.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Geno and Pheno are different. Geno marbles aren't always Pheno marbles.


yes but for them to have the genotype and not the phenotype something would have to be dominant over the marble gene making it recessive. but what styggian said kinda makes sense (sorry if i spelled that wrong)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not neccesarily. Marble is a wierd gene. Like DT is recessive so no fry will have DT until an inbred cross is made. Marble can be recessive and dominant with just one cross. So maybe co-dominant gene?


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not neccesarily. Marble is a wierd gene. Like DT is recessive so no fry will have DT until an inbred cross is made. Marble can be recessive and dominant with just one cross. So maybe co-dominant gene?


its been a while since ive been in biology haha but i think that makes sense :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol Im in my 2nd year of biology. I want to continue it till I graduate.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol Im in my 2nd year of biology. I want to continue it till I graduate.


 i took 2 years, but im in anatomy now haha (in high school) but im gonna major in biology/premed in college


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I took biology in 8th, some biology now in freshman, and my next block is Envoirmental Science (basic biology... I laugh).


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

i saw a cellophane? halfmoon betta when i went to get Antione a better thermometer today... wanted to get him soooo bad


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@OMGemily:
To explain what MrV and Styggian meant; once marble is in your line, you will always produce marbled fry. Marbles are recessive in a sense that they don't affect the whole batch. But they are not easy to get rid of and will be carried for generations. So you will always produce one or two marbles for generations - though the parents you bred were not marbles. Sometimes you might not have any marbles in one generation but have them in the following generation..... IDK why.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

indjo said:


> @OMGemily:
> To explain what MrV and Styggian meant; once marble is in your line, you will always produce marbled fry. Marbles are recessive in a sense that they don't affect the whole batch. But they are not easy to get rid of and will be carried for generations. So you will always produce one or two marbles for generations - though the parents you bred were not marbles. Sometimes you might not have any marbles in one generation but have them in the following generation..... IDK why.


thats weird... sooo... is it completely separate from color? because marbles can be any color cant they? (although i usually see them with a base of no color, cellophane i guess)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Basically. Cellophanes may turn into marbles. When they first came out marbles were only the black and white variety. Now theyre in every color form.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marbling affects color pigments. M genes causes these pigments to change. In the early years M genes only causes color loss (at least in my experience). But now I see M genes causing color loss then regaining color - either returning to the previous color or changing into something different, sometimes changing 3-4 different color or pattern. .... Now I can understand why it's called the "jumping gene".

Yes, marbling can affect any color - regular, metallic, and dragons. Now M gene is also used to induce certain colors to appear (this is still here say because I haven't had any real experience to verify this).


----------

